# Riding the Rails



## Doug Bowman (Jan 8, 2008)

Lets see if this works. Part of the layout is yet to be finished, but I'm working on it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMlWTWNsMV0


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug

That is one nicely done layout, thanks for the ride.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done 

I enjoyed the ride and the scenary 

Thanks Dave


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the very nice ride! I enjoyed it!!! 

Joe


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

WHOW! 

that looks like what i am hoping, but not expecting, to achieve!


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

That is very incredible. Your attention to detail is outstanding. 
Thanks for sharing your railroad 

Glen


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Doug, fantastic layout! Thanks for the video. Do you have the layout drawn out by any chance? It looks like you really used your space well! 

Matt


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! 

Inside figure 8 with a spur? And the space doesn't look that large, either.... 

I gotta get back to work on my line...


----------



## Doug Bowman (Jan 8, 2008)

jr 747 I don't have a web site for the layout. Did a few years back on dialup but gave it up when I went to High speed. The layout is in a space 12'x18'; it is a double modified dogbone layed over one another in one continuous loop. I have a switch back going up from where the Climax engine is setting, it goes into a log loading area then up again behind the Climax to a mining area. The log loading area is in a wider spot in the room about 3'x6' on the southeast corner of the 12'x18' room. I have to duck under to get into the room. Can't remember if you can see the logger with the draft horse to the right a the train comes off of the long trestle. There are 2 yards with enough room to store about 16 cars. I have an engine house that sets just to the left as you exit the last tunnel on the video. I removed it temporarily to work on the scenery. I can't post pics here because I'm not a premium member: If you want I could send pics via email, just let me know. My email address is http://[email protected]


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Neato!! Breathtaking, reminds me of Tom Millers fabulous layout out in Oregon!! I would like to get that effect only outdoors, which would be a REAL challenge!! Regal


----------



## Doug Bowman (Jan 8, 2008)

The dimensions I posted earlier were incorrect. Just checked to make sure I still had the drawing. The room is 9'x18' with a kick out in one corner. Have drawing if you are interested go to my previous post for the email address.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice work Doug. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By Doug Bowman on 27 Nov 2010 05:15 PM 
The dimensions I posted earlier were incorrect. Just checked to make sure I still had the drawing. The room is 9'x18' with a kick out in one corner. Have drawing if you are interested go to my previous post for the email address.

Could you just post the drawing here...


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Doug,

Your scenery is outstanding and what a great perspective, riding along on the rails. Thanks for providing the ticket to ride aboard your railway.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i would be most interested to know the tecnic, you used to make the rocks and mountains. 

is it tissue with plaster over a structure of wire?


----------



## Doug Bowman (Jan 8, 2008)

Bighurt; I've used all the pic space here unless I want to become a premium member. If you back up a few threads, I've posted my email address. Send me a note, I'll send you a copy of the layout plan.
Kormsen; You are close; It's paper towels and Hydrocal over whatever I could find to support it with. Most places I used aluminum window screen wire, there are other places like the big rock monoliths that are supported with a plastic gallon milk jug or the cardboard centers from the paper towel rolls taped together. I just wet the first layer of paper towel with water and lay it over the support structure, then brush on a coating of Hydrocal with a cheap bristled 1" brush. Then add another layer of paper towel. Repeating the process until the structure is strong enough. Once set up, I add details. There are a lot of areas on the layout that still need to be super detailed; that will come after the remainder of the scenery is installed in rough form. I use a combination of colors of cheap latex paint from Wal-Mart to give it a base color, then add finer detailing. All of the tunnels are lined with 30# felt (roofing) paper so that the table support structure is not visible inside the tunnels. I mix the Hydrocal in small batches using an empty cottage cheese container, it has the consistancy of wall paper paste or pancake mix. Use small batches because it sets up in the container rather fast.
I use to run a 2-8-0 Consolidation, but it didn't look right on the sharp curves, bought it on a whim; now it's on the shelf. All locos are geared except the Porter that stays in the yards. There are steep grades and switchbacks on this logging railroad some as much as 7%. Like the prototype the trains are short; 4-5 cars depending on what they are carrying.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks for the description. 
on my last layout i did it nearly identical (toilet paper instead of your kitchen paper) but the result was not as good.


----------



## arfy (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By Doug Bowman on 27 Nov 2010 10:32 PM 
Bighurt; I've used all the pic space here unless I want to become a premium member. If you back up a few threads, I've posted my email address. Send me a note, I'll send you a copy of the layout plan.

Message sent but I couldn't find any pictures. Must be a friend thing...


----------



## Doug Bowman (Jan 8, 2008)

Bighurt: I tried to send you a private message to give you the email address to contact me direct, but it kept saying error. So here is my email address, send me a note so I have your email address to send the drawing to. [email protected] 
Doug


----------

